# WorldMark - Wyndham Galena



## cotraveller (Oct 23, 2013)

We just returned from a trip that included a stay at the WorldMark Galena, Illinois resort.  We have stayed there numerous times but this was our first visit since 31 units were transferred from WorldMark to Wyndham as a result of the Wixon lawsuit settlement in 2011.  I believe the actual transfer of the units occurred in late 2012.  The following describes some of the effects of that transfer.

The resort was full or nearly so when we were there.  Talking to the resort staff they said that overall occupancy has been considerably higher since units became available for Wyndham owners.  I asked about rentals since WorldMark always had an active rental program at the resort.  I was told that a small part of the occupancy was attributed to rentals, but most of the additional occupancy was due to Wyndham owners booking the resort for their own use.  I'm sure there are many more Wyndham owners than WorldMark owners in that part of the country.

Here is a list of some of the changes I noticed since our last visit to the resort and differences you will experience depending on whether you check in as a WorldMark or Wyndham owner:


The WorldMark TravelShare rug which was a sore point for some WorldMark owners is gone.  It has been replaced with a similar size rug that just says Wyndham on it.
There is a new sign on the counter that says VIP and Elite check-in.
Wyndham owners need to provide a credit card at check-in.  There is no such requirement for WorldMark owners.
ResortNet2 wifi is available throughout the resort.  WorldMark owners either need to be TravelShare members or pay for wifi access.  Wyndham owners receive a no charge voucher for wifi access.
Wyndham VIP owners have a newspaper delivered to their door.  Other guests can pick up a paper in the lobby. Both USA Today and the local Dubuque, Iowa paper were available.
Check-out time is noon for WorldMark owners, 10:00 am for Wyndham owners.

Some things haven't changed.  The sign at the entrance to the resort and the sign behind the check-in counter still say WorldMark by Wyndham. The spice packages are still in the kitchen cupboard.  They are marked WorldMark so I'll make a guess that they are not in the Wyndham units.  There is still no sales presence and no parking pass desk at the resort although the staff said there was some talk that a sales office may be added in the future.  The resort is still very nice, well maintained, with a friendly and helpful staff.  I'm sure we will be back there again. If you want to see some photos of the resort you can find them here. Some of the photos are from our previous stays at the resort and some of them are new updates from this visit.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice mini review. I'm going to try to get out there next fall for a long weekend. I had one booked this year, but had to change plans.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 23, 2013)

Going there for Thanksgiving and are excited. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 23, 2013)

I just checked in to a Wyndham unit at Indio

I dont know how things were before Club Wyndham Access agreed to take 3 buildings off Worldmarks hands to satisfy the court agreement, But the rugs here are now Wyndham too. And although the units themselves have not been upgraded my unit is clearly a Wyndham unit. Cuisinart toaster and coffee maker, Wyndham dish package; shampoo, conditioner, mouthwash and bath gel are provided. And I got popcorn instead of the Worldmark spice packet....No tea pot


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 23, 2013)

Funny you should mention galena. I was just checking for my sister for January and it's mostly full on the WM side. I about fell off of my chair. That wouldn't have happened before so it's occupancy is definitely up which is good. So it seems like at this location it was a good move.

Ian


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 24, 2013)

In the case of Galena it's located closer to the Wyndham fan base, it made sense to transfer this property to WVO, heck they should have gotten the whole property.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 24, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> In the case of Galena it's located closer to the Wyndham fan base, it made sense to transfer this property to WVO, heck the should have gotten the whole property.



So it's ok to transfer units at Galena but at Indio, which had 3 times as many vacant nights as Galena at a higher cost resort, units are stolen.  Go figure.  I guess it's a form of a NIMBY syndrome.


----------

